# Can A Check Valve Be Fixed And/Or Cleaned?



## soundhd (Oct 1, 2011)

Have a check valve that I think is letting air through......it is either stuck open/dirty/clogged, etc... (just got the compressor, Ingersol Rand 5 hp/60 gal..built in 1987....it had been sitting idle for 3-4 years...everything was very dirty, covered with layer(s) of what I think was dried out auto body filler dust but cleaned up very nice....) or worst case defective............want to try and clean it before spending money on a replacement..........wondering what would be the best way to try and clean it out........not sure if a grease cleaner/solvent would damage it in any way.........any tips/suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

if the check valve is all metal then use some brake parts cleaner on it


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

degreaser/solvent shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## soundhd (Oct 1, 2011)

*Found A Defective Check Valve*

Well, pulled the check valve out and it was broken, so got a replacement at Grainger (11 bucks), then a couple adapters at Home Depot and all is well...thanks for the advice.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------

